# Ajuda para instalar o CD da LA CROSSE WS 2350 no Windows Vista



## DRC (18 Nov 2009 às 19:23)

Alguém me pode ajudar dizendo-me como instalar a estação no PC para poder visualizar os dados? 
É que aparecem vários ficheiros quando ponho o CD (um CD pequeno) mas nenhum permite que seja instalado.


----------



## DRC (18 Nov 2009 às 20:12)

é urgente! Não consigo pôr os dados no PC.


----------



## Vince (18 Nov 2009 às 20:28)

Desconheço o porquê do teu problema e o software das La Crosse, mas experimenta instalar o software a partir do site deles (onde diz "software")

http://www.lacrossetechnology.fr/en...-products-professionnal-weather-stations.html


----------



## DRC (18 Nov 2009 às 20:34)

Mas basta apenas instalar o Heavy Weather? é que aquilo trás 2 CDs um grande (Heavy Weather) e um outro pequeno onde diz "USB DRIVER".


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2009 às 22:03)

DRC disse:


> Alguém me pode ajudar dizendo-me como instalar a estação no PC para poder visualizar os dados?
> É que aparecem vários ficheiros quando ponho o CD (um CD pequeno) mas nenhum permite que seja instalado.



Talvez por ser Windows Vista. Esses softwares normalmente só foram actualizados até à Versão XP, por uma questão de compatibilidade e até idade do software. Mas pode nem ser isso...


----------



## DRC (19 Nov 2009 às 22:07)

Já consegui!
Tive de ir ao site da La Crosse e fazer download a partir de lá, porque não conseguia a partir do CD.
Obrigado na mesma.


----------

